# best connectivity expresscard driver..help!



## Holden Jane (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey,
i have a samsung Digital camcorder VP-D87Di, and i need to get my recordings off it and onto Notebook, i bought an best connectivity express card 34mm 1394a so i could use a firewire to import my film, however i have no driver cd, therefore when i link it all up, my notebook finds nothing. can i download the driver, or is there a way to get it to work. i need my recordings pronto and it seems impossible.
thanks :4-dontkno


----------

